
Press request: People who changed their accent to fit in - kiaseven
I&#x27;m looking for people who changed their accent to fit in at work (or consciously decided not to). It&#x27;s for a tech blog, so a founder or techie would be perfect but doesn&#x27;t have to be.<p>Your quotes will be used in a blog for a small startup with a backlink to an appropriate site of your choice.<p>It can be a light local accent or a strong foreign accent and it can be that you change it slightly when speaking in public&#x2F;presenting rather than a permanent change.<p>If you know someone who&#x27;s interested, please email kia@kiaadullah.com. Quotes needed by coming Monday!
======
brudgers
Telling people which blog might help the appeal.

Good luck.

